# Alcivar Strat



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Anyone ever one one of these older japanese strats? are they equivalent of the Ibanez guitars of the period with the large headstocks and 3 bolt necks?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Now there's a name I forgot all about--Alcivar.

I wasn't too impressed by them.

Must be why I forgot about them.


----------



## Darryl keeler (Apr 4, 2011)

I own one. It's solid ash body with 4 screw bolt maple neck with the large 70's fender style strat head stock and plays amazing. It's really a well made jap strat copy inside and out


----------

